# altes Portage findet files nicht im internet

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe schon laenger kein "emerge sync" gemacht.

Jetzt moechte ich ein Programm installieren, von diesem ich auch die meisten Dateien

im /usr/portage/distfiles liegen habe, aber ein Patch fehlt natuerlich.

python-gentoo-patches-2.4.4.tar.bz2

Gibt es irgendwo eine Datenbank in der ich die alten Dateien saugen kann?

Ich moechte auf gar keinen Fall Gentoo updaten, da ich mit meinem alten Gentoo sehr zufrieden bin.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Necoro

Mach halt nen emerge --sync und kein update world ...

----------

## JoHo42

Ne mach ich nicht.

Dann will der auch neue Abhaengigkeiten haben von dem Programm und schon bist du nach und nach

alles am Updaten.

Ne der Portage soll so bleiben, ich will die Datei und wenn da irgendwo eine Datenbank ist mit den Programmen

waere das eine feine Sache.

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... ok...

Denn nur ein Hinweis zur Begrifflichkeit:

Portage: das ist der Package-Manager

Portage-Tree: der Baum in dem die Ebuilds liegen ...

Nur weil "Portage updaten" halt was anderes ist als "Tree updaten"  :Wink: 

/edit: Und du weißt schon, dass je länger du das Update hinausschiebst, desto heftiger wird es, falls du es nochmal brauchst. Und ich glaube nicht, dass jmd ein Archiv aller jemals auf einem gentoo-mirror gelegenen Dateien hat

----------

## schachti

Du weisst hoffentlich, welches Risiko Du eingehst, wenn Du Dein System nicht updatest... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das System strikt vom Internet getrennt ist, damit es nicht bald zu den Bösen gehört.

----------

## 69719

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe schon laenger kein "emerge sync" gemacht.

 

Dann solltest du dies wieder tun.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt moechte ich ein Programm installieren, von diesem ich auch die meisten Dateien
> 
> im /usr/portage/distfiles liegen habe, aber ein Patch fehlt natuerlich.

 

Bekommt man mit einem sync wieder zu laufen.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> python-gentoo-patches-2.4.4.tar.bz2

 

Du brauchst einen Python Patch um ein Programm zu installieren...? Klingt nach Python.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Datenbank in der ich die alten Dateien saugen kann?

 

Dort bekommst du alles.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich moechte auf gar keinen Fall Gentoo updaten, da ich mit meinem alten Gentoo sehr zufrieden bin.

 

Wieso dann Python neu installieren und diese Thread?

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Gruss Joerg

 

Gruß zurück!

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

also ich schreibe jetzt mal etwas langsamer.

Ich moechte kein emerge sync machen, auch wenn damit das Problem aus der Welt ist.

Muss ich das jetzt noch ein paar mal schreiben?

Ich weiss das es irgendwo so eine Datenbank gab, aber diese kann ich leider nicht mehr finden.

Da hier doch interesse darin besteht warum ich kein "emerge sync" mache.

Hier die Erklaerung, ich habe ein laufendes System was super laeuft.

Ich bastel mir fuer meinen Router ein mini Gentoo und moechte da die selben Programm

drauf haben, wie auf den grossen PC. Wenn ich jetzt ein emerge sync mache muss ich mir eine neuen python version besorgen und evt.

noch mehr updaten.

Ich moechte eigentlich nur dafuer sorgen, dass auf allen Rechnern / Systeme die gleichen Programm sind.

Ich brenne mir dann den Portage, mit den von mir benoetigten Programmen auf eine DVD und damit sollte ich das

System jederzeit wieder neu Aufsetzen koennen so wie es mal war.

Ein Update von irgendwas kann z.B.: zur folge haben, dass man z.B. nur ein Beispiel UDEV Regeln neu schreiben muss, weil z.B. irgenwelche anderen Version davon abhaengig sind.

Oder welche dabei Schreiben muss, ich habe kein Bock in ein geil laufendes System rumzufuschen.

Aber das habe ich oben auch schon geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich moechte auf gar keinen Fall Gentoo updaten, da ich mit meinem alten Gentoo sehr zufrieden bin. 

 

Hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag ausser "emerge sync"?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Genone

Du musst jemanden finden der die Datei noch rumliegen hat und ihn bitten sie dir zu schicken, offiziell gibts die nicht mehr (wir haben leider kein entsprechendes Archiv).

PS: dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass ein Router mit veralteten Programversionen (und soweit ich das beurteilen kann reden wir hier von einem Jahr oder mehr) extrem anfällig für Angriffe jedweder Art ist. Der sollte also wenigestens hinter einer guten Firewall sitzen und wenige bis keine Useraccounts und Dienste haben.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das ist doch mal eine Antwort.

Ich dachte ich haette sowas schon mal gesehen auf gentoo.org.

Da gibt es eine Package Online Database, ich war der Meinung dass

hier auch alte Packete drin sind.

Mit Software sicherheit hat das wenig zu tun, warum ich kein emerge sync mache.

Das hat einfach was mit System Configuration zu tun.

Ich halte so meinen Aufwand kleiner, aber hast recht, der Portage ist mehr als 1 Jahr alt.

Die Rechner haengen eh nicht im Internet.

Ein weiterer Grund warum ich kein emerge sync mache ich habe z.B. Open Office auf meinem Drucker configuriert ist

fuer Briefe usw....

Wenn jetzt eine neue Version bekomme, muss ich teilweise erst wieder den Drucker (abstaende usw..) konfigurieren, 

dass muss nicht immer so sein, aber das kommt dann vor.

Und das ist aetzend, wenn man da einen Brief schreiben muss faengt man erstmal wieder an zu konfigurieren.

Ich will mit dem Rechner arbeiten und nicht konfigurieren. Das ist System steht und gut ist.

So laeuft mein System und laeuft nur wenn man Software nachinstallieren muss bekommt man solche Probleme.

Dafuer braeuchte man eine Aufloesung.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich dachte ich haette sowas schon mal gesehen auf gentoo.org.
> 
> Da gibt es eine Package Online Database, ich war der Meinung dass
> 
> hier auch alte Packete drin sind.

 

Ist richtig, alte ebuilds kannste unter sources.gentoo.org raussuchen, aber keine distfiles.

----------

## zworK

Wenn ich alte Pakete/Tarballs suche, befrage ich immer erst diverse Suchmaschinen direkt mit dem Dateinamen.

Man glaubt es kaum, aber diese Links habe ich mit msn.com und nicht mit google gefunden   :Smile: 

http://www.robhome.ath.cx/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.4.4.tar.bz2

http://pinguin.stttelkom.ac.id/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.4.4.tar.bz2

http://linux.mathematik.tu-darmstadt.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.4.4.tar.bz2

----------

## Necoro

Ok *merk*  :Smile: 

Nur als Hinweis, falls man MSN nicht nutzen will - die folgenden haben es auch gefunden: Yahoo, AltaVista, AlltheWeb.com (zu min eins davon) ...

Aber die meisten Suchaschinen geben scheinbar auf ... =/

----------

